#ubuntu-wiki 2012-06-11
<edutrul> Good morning !!
<edutrul> como voce está?
<edutrul> eu estou bem !!!
#ubuntu-wiki 2012-06-13
<hobgoblin> hello ruffedgz
<ruffedgz> Hey
<hobgoblin> what brings you here?
<ruffedgz> I was messaged by 'Elfy' on the ubuntu forums about a thread I made about using LVM on a Ubuntu install and how it would be good to make into a wiki page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1782296
<hobgoblin> aah - brb
<ruffedgz> no worries
<hobgoblin> that's me :)
<hobgoblin> just reading PM
<hobgoblin> nice one :)
<hobgoblin> If you want to do the thing then that is brilliant news - we have a tool that you can use
<hobgoblin> I thought I recognised your name :)
<hobgoblin> ruffedgz: the tool is here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ForumWikiTeam/ImportTool
<hobgoblin> it's a script - if you want to do the deed then - go ahead - if you want some help then ask :)
<ruffedgz> sure thing. I am going to make some small changes to the forum post first then try out the conversion ;)
<hobgoblin> excellent :)
<hobgoblin> I copy the result across to the wiki team sandbox first so I can play before I make it a real wiki
<hobgoblin> so if you want to do that - just ping me and I'll show you were it is
<ruffedgz> awesome =D excited to help :D
<hobgoblin> I'm more than pleased someone wants to do their own :)
<hobgoblin> we've done a fair few so far
<cortman> +1
<ruffedgz> ok, was able to make the .wiki file and wouldn't mind seeing it in the sandbox area first then transfer it over to the live one using this help page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WikiGuide/PageCreation
<hobgoblin> ruffedgz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ForumWikiTeam/Sandbox
<hobgoblin> edit that page - delete it all and paste in your's play with it
<hobgoblin> if you do not get time to finish - more actions - raw text - copy and paste that - just in case someone else comes along and removes your 'playing'
<hobgoblin> bodhi_zazen: ruffedgz came here to do their own tute to wiki convert :)
<hobgoblin> hi JonEdney wildmanne39
<JonEdney> Hey hobgoblin
<wildmanne39> hi hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> wildmanne39: I realised that we both had the same thread on the import page - sorry - my fault :(
<hobgoblin> I did the wiki and removed your line
<hobgoblin> hope you'd not done any work on it
<cortman> hi wildmanne39
<ruffedgz> hobgoblin: quick question - should I move over my pictures to the wiki page (not the sandbox area) or should I keep them on the ubuntu forum?
<wildmanne39> hobgoblin, no problem which one was it? if I did not have a link to it or marked in progress I doubt I worked on it yet
<hobgoblin> aah - you have to add those as attachments within the wiki
<wildmanne39> hi cortman
<hobgoblin> wildmanne39: the powerware one
<hobgoblin> ruffedgz: you'll need to save the wiki - then there is an option for attachments, save them - then they are available 'within' the wiki to add into the text
<ruffedgz> sounds good
<hobgoblin> ruffedgz: if you need to see what the syntax is like - edit or raw text the import page you got the tool from :)
<hobgoblin> or read the wiki for it ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnLinking
<ruffedgz> yep, I use moinmoin at work ;) I knew it was possible but didn't know if it was done for this particular wiki =D
<wildmanne39> hobgoblin, no harm done there
<hobgoblin> ruffedgz: aah cool - you need to hang around then - for the most part we are learnign as we go I think :D
 * hobgoblin knows he'd take all the help he can lol
<cortman> in that case we'd REALLY like to have you on the team ruffedgz
<ruffedgz> lol
<ruffedgz> ok, I have it looking pretty good now but I was wondering if this title is a good one to use: UbuntuDesktopLVM
<ruffedgz> what do you all think?
<hobgoblin> yep
<hobgoblin> more or less what I was going to use
<ruffedgz> ok, I know I didn't want to use something like this: SetupUbuntuDesktopwithLVMPartitions ... :P
<hobgoblin> yea - can get a bit hard to decide sometimes
<hobgoblin> if it's something simple like grub it's easy lol
<ruffedgz> lol, true that
<ruffedgz> lol, I keep losing connection :P
<hobgoblin> that's pants :(
<ruffedgz> sorry for the late entry on this (working on multiple things right now) but I finished my entry and please look over and advise/change what you need to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuDesktopLVM
<hobgoblin> that looks good :) all I would change is the order at the beginning for versions - I would have done 12.04 to 10.04
<ruffedgz> sounds good, I can do that
<hobgoblin> but that's just personal preference :)
<hobgoblin> ruffedgz: did you use the tool?
<ruffedgz> I did use the tool to convert it
<ruffedgz> I had to make some modifications to it for it to work with the table of contents and some other minor things but it worked out great
<hobgoblin> yea - we know about the tidying up - but it makes people look at the thing before saving :)
<ruffedgz> agreed, thats why I wanted to look it over in the sandbox just in case ;)
<hobgoblin> yep :)
<hobgoblin> what we don't want for this project is for wiki to fill with rubbish :)
<ruffedgz> yep yep, that makes sense, We have a lot of that in my job now. I work on it but cleaning is another matter >.<
<ruffedgz> well let me know if you need my help on anything else. I have setup notifications for the LVM page I just added so I can make sure the content thats changed is good.
<hobgoblin> thanks ruffedgz - I'll be sureto remember you :)
<ruffedgz> hobgoblin: Sounds good. Have a good one :D
<hobgoblin> cheers :)
#ubuntu-wiki 2012-06-14
<hobgoblin> hello wojox - nice to see you in here as well :)
<wojox> i logged on yesterday just to add this to my favorites and got side tracked. lol
<hobgoblin> :)
<cortman> great
#ubuntu-wiki 2012-06-15
<hobgoblin> cortman: things are moving - check the last item, but you won't be able to see the link to the thread
<hobgoblin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ForumCouncilAgenda
<cortman> Yay hobgoblin !
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> that'll put the cat amongst the pigeons ...
<cortman> Whew
<cortman> The day that happens I think I'll hide under the telly with quackers
